# bacon resting



## chefmjg (Sep 7, 2012)

Just put the final rub on the belly. After the final rub I know the belly has to set3-4 days and then rinse, but how long after do I smoke the belly and do I remove the rind or take it off. Didn;t realize it took so long for it to cure


----------



## daveomak (Sep 7, 2012)

mjg, evening... what is the total time the belly has been curing ??  Rinse, dry, place in front of a fan for several hours to form a pellicle and smoke...  I like bacon with the skin on, to freeze... I trim it off before cooking and save for beans and stuff...  Dave


----------



## jarhead (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm with Dave. Much easier to trim after curing and smoking.

Sometimes I even serve it that way, especially if it has a nipple.


----------



## chefmjg (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you Dave and jarhead Dave it has been curing for about 10 days getting ready to rinse and let it rest,and then develop the pelic

                                           thanks again

                                                 mike


----------

